# Forum Home Renovation Stairs, Steps and Ramps  Is this a good price

## TheDocta72

Hey guys, 
Is anybody able to tell weather im getting ripped off or would you consider it a fair price  Left-hand straight  flight 12 treads @ 250 mm  Kwila 13 open risers @ 174 mm   R/S HWD newels 90x90  Kwila Breadloaf 65x65 hand rail 65x65 PP  Pine 62x19 Slat balusters 62x62 PP  Pine  Price is subject to site  measure**                                                                                                             Supply only The cost of this stair excluding GST  is *                            $1670.00* The GST on this stair is                  *   $167.00* The total cost of this stair  including GST is    *                             1837.00*   
Cheers     
Docta

----------


## BustedThumbs

I just bought a heap of timber for a deck and paid $3.80/m for kwila decking and $22/m for 90x90 kwila posts. 
Don't know about the rest of that stuff though. 
Mike

----------


## journeyman Mick

Price seems okay, but the quote doesn't mention the stringers at all. Are you using steel stringers? 
Mick

----------

